# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Asus Eee PC 1000H 10.1'' χωρίς μπαταρία

## pas2007

*Περιγραφή*Πωλείται Netbook Asus Eee PC 1000H χωρίς μπαταρία σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
Χαρακτηριστικά.
Οθόνη 10,1'' Wide
CPU Intel Atom N270 / 1.6 GHz (32Bit)
RAM 2GB Kingston DDR2 667MHz
Σκληρός Δίσκος seagate barracuda 160GB Sata 2
Card reader
Stereo Sound Card
WiFi - Ethernet
WebCam
Win 7 Home Basic 32Bit Ελληνικά

ΤΙΜΗ 40€

----------

